# paar Fischbilder von heute



## rainthanner (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

anbei ein paar Koibilder von heute: 



































































































Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: paar Fischbilder von heute*

Hi Rainer,


na, bei dir ist ja ganz schön was los. 

Schöne Pic´s - schöne Koi.


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: paar Fischbilder von heute*

Hallo Rainer

Wirklich schöne Fische hast du da.  

Sind ja richtig Fotogen.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: paar Fischbilder von heute*

Hallo Rainer,

schöne Bilder  ... das Wasser ist besser, als in manch einem Freibad.
Kann es sein, das Hans immer weiser wird?


----------



## inge50 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: paar Fischbilder von heute*

Hallo Rainer,

schöne Fische hast du da1 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## rainthanner (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: paar Fischbilder von heute*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das Hans immer weiser wird?


 
dafür ist er in den letzten zwei Jahren von 53cm auf ganze 53cm gewachsen.  


Echte Europäische Nachzucht eben.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: paar Fischbilder von heute*



axo danke nochmal für dein Tip mit der Behandlung, es hat angeschlagen, und wird besser. (nur ohne diese teure Salbe)


----------

